# Hornets useless without CP3...



## girllovesthegame

It's almost laughable. He earns them their paychecks. The first half against the Bulls was enough viewing for me. I'd rather watch Illegal Tender.


----------



## Basel

Yeah, the Hornets without Chris Paul are worse than the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Based on what I saw tonight there really isn't a reason that this team should be that bad without Paul. They just dont seem to have any heart without Chris Paul, all except West that is. The defense was atrocious!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Based on what I saw tonight there really isn't a reason that this team should be that bad without Paul. They just dont seem to have any heart without Chris Paul, all except West that is. The defense was atrocious!


Yeah, and that's where it all starts when the Hornets are playing well, on the defensive end. If they're not there defensively, forget about it. No one on that team can even begin to dictate the tempo the way he does.


----------



## bee-fan

I have never left a Hornets game early, except for today. I walked out before the 4th quarter and I'm going to see if I can sell my tickets for Friday. I just can't take this right now. I told a guy at the game that the Hornets 18-64 team played with more passion and heart than the Hornets tonight. I can handle a loss. I just can't handle a I don't give a damn about putting forth any effort loss.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Don't give up on them bee-fan. I know it's hard but they could use the support. I have a feeling CP will return on either Fri or Sun. Sunday might be more reasonable.


----------



## bee-fan

I guess I should have specified I'm not giving up forever. I'm working on my master's and I definitely need to focus on my paper that's due this month. I feel like I'm giving the Hornets more than I'm giving my career. I just need to back away for right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I guess I should have specified I'm not giving up forever. *I'm working on my master's and I definitely need to focus on my paper that's due this month*. I feel like I'm giving the Hornets more than I'm giving my career. I just need to back away for right now.


That is fantastic! Good luck to you. 

I'm already ready for All-Star break to be overwith. Hopefully our full starting lineup will be ready. And then they'll have to start getting into a rhythm all over again.


----------



## Diable

Last year might have been a mirage the way it looks now.CP is obviously one of the very best players in the league,but this team lacks depth and the few good players they have are irkingly inconsistent.Peja is the worst in that regard since he is worse than useless when he can't hit shots.Then Chandler's simply regressed this year,his production simply hasn't been good enough.Some of it may have to do with his early injury problem,but they need him to perform since they have no depth in the middle.I was for getting Posey,but the Hornets really needed to get him and a good scorer for the bench.He does a lot of good stuff,but his shot has been really inconsistent...Lately it's been consistently off target,but that's no solace.

All this means that you're working on a very thin margin.They can't count on the bench for anything and their starters aren't producing consistently.This isn't a great team and it isn't going to be a great team.They could be a very good team,but everyone would have to get healthy,stay healthy and play a hell of a lot better.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bosh left the game tonight with what they're saying to be a strained right knee. Other players will probably step up in his absence if he doesn't play against the Hornets on Friday. Hornets players don't step up when their main components are out. Well maybe 1 or 2 of them do but it should be more. It needs to be a team effort.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Other than that terrible Cavs game Tyson was headed back to getting consecutive double doubles. He was playing well in the Indy game too before he got injured. He was starting to turn the corner before the unfortunate happened. Now he'll have to try to get into a rhythm all over again. I don't know what's going on with Posey. Lately he's been racking up more turnovers and fouls than points. I know he was mainly acquired for his defensive purposes and the scoring was just a little lagniappe but it hasn't been there as of late.

And Hilton's knee is still bothering him a bit.


----------



## bee-fan

^^I can tell Hilton look like he was still ailing. It would be nice if the Hornets can get healthy again, but then they have to start the process of discovering themselves as a team. I think the Hornets need to make a trade, but I would hate to see them make a trade for the sake of saying they made one. Last years' trade is looking worse each day.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont even know which position to address in the draft because we are so frequently injured we need quality backups at EVERY position. Can we have 5 picks please?


----------



## Diable

I didn't even bother to watch this game until late.It looked like they were going to play a lot more competitive game and lose,but then they just got freakishly hot shooting triples in the fourth quarter.Posey found his touch,peja hit a bunch of treys...


They hit fifteen of thirty two treys and it seemed like all of them were in the fourth quarter.Of course the toronto players didn't seem to be making much effort to contest those shots and Chris Bosh didn't play either...Pretty much a flukish win,but that beats the heck out of losing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm so glad the Hornets decided to go on a shooting flurry and play some defense. That 17-0 run was HUGE. They were missing an All-Star and so were we. After Scott called that timeout with Toronto up 83-75 with about 6:50 left, the Hornets came out blazing.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm so glad the Hornets decided to go on a shooting flurry and play some defense. That 17-0 run was HUGE. They were missing an All-Star and so were we. After Scott called that timeout with Toronto up 83-75 with about 6:50 left, the Hornets came out blazing.


I'm happy the Hornets got a win tonight. I'm happy I didn't decide to sell my tickets, because I got to meet and hang out with my favorite Hornets' player. :yay:


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm happy the Hornets got a win tonight. I'm happy I didn't decide to sell my tickets, because I got to meet and hang out with my favorite Hornets' player. :yay:


:eek8:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Big win for the Hornets without CP3, Tyson and West getting ejected. Big Al got injured towards the end of the game. Hope his injury isn't too bad. He looked like he was in a lot of pain though. Sean Marks had a pretty nice game tonight.


----------



## Diable

I didn't watch any of this game...DX isn't going to get suspended for this flagrant 2 is he?I don't know what he did,but he has no business getting thrown out of this game


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I didn't watch any of this game...DX isn't going to get suspended for this flagrant 2 is he?I don't know what he did,but he has no business getting thrown out of this game


It wouldn't surprise me if Stu Jackson did suspend him seeing as you can never tell what you will or won't get suspended for these days. The league is hardly ever consistent with these things. West took a swipe at Mike Miller hitting him in the head/neck area from behind.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Big win for the Hornets without CP3, Tyson and West getting ejected. Big Al got injured towards the end of the game. Hope his injury isn't too bad. He looked like he was in a lot of pain though. Sean Marks had a pretty nice game tonight.


When West got ejected, as he was being escorted out of the arena, his wife threw a balled up piece of napkin at him.:lol: Then she kicked out her foot like she was kicking him. I nearly died laughing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> When West got ejected, as he was being escorted out of the arena, his wife threw a balled up piece of napkin at him.:lol: Then she kicked out her foot like she was kicking him. I nearly died laughing.


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm now wondering if CP or Tyson will play against Boston or will they wait until after All-Star break. That game could be awfully ugly without them. It might even be ugly WITH them seeing as players always seem to need time to get any kind of playing rhythm back.


----------



## CPIII

Please.. for the fans sake, make it close.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CPIII said:


> Please.. for the fans sake, make it close.


At least. :laugh:


----------



## bee-fan

I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to punish myself by going to that game. Now I think Tyson and CP should wait until the All-Star break to return, no need to rush them back before they're ready. I'm sure that extra week will do them good.


----------



## CPIII

bee-fan.. how is the atmosphere at the games? Ive never been.. which sucks.. but.. like.. is it just intense? Give me some insight pleaseeee.


----------



## bee-fan

CPIII said:


> bee-fan.. how is the atmosphere at the games? Ive never been.. which sucks.. but.. like.. is it just intense? Give me some insight pleaseeee.


The atmosphere is great, especially because the Hornets organization is one of the best at gametime presentation. There's no greater feeling when the team is down in the 4th quarter and they start making a comeback. The way the crowd get into the game will send chills up your spine. But if they are losing, it can be very intense. Also, I sit by the Hornets bench and the players can be downright hilarious at times.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> *The atmosphere is great, especially because the Hornets organization is one of the best at gametime presentation. * There's no greater feeling when the team is down in the 4th quarter and they start making a comeback. The way the crowd get into the game will send chills up your spine. But if they are losing, it can be very intense. Also, I sit by the Hornets bench and the players can be downright hilarious at times.


I agree. And something else that's really fun that people who haven't been to games don't realize is what goes on during timeouts. Stuff you can't see because you're watching a commercial instead. Some funny stuff happens then.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. And something else that's really fun that people who haven't been to games don't realize is what goes on during timeouts. Stuff you can't see because you're watching a commercial instead. *Some funny stuff happens then*.


Like this! :lol:


----------



## CPIII

lolol childress.. 

anything you hate about it? arena.. fans.. team..mascot..activities.. anything?


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Like this! :lol:


:laugh:

The dance cam is always funny too. Especially when it gets down to about 2 people competing, they go all out. Too funny. People yelling for the shirts the mascot shoots out the cannon. It's like they're at a Mardi Gras parade or something. I don't think I've ever NOT enjoyed myself at a Hornets game. I don't like when they lose of course.


----------



## bee-fan

The only thing I hate is the parking. It cost $15 and if you times that by 41 games that's another season ticket, maybe not in my section. But it's still a lot of money. So I park under the bridge and walk to the arena and when it's cold that can be aggravating. Plus the fact that I like to wear heels. 

If I can name another thing I don't like is when fans of another team are sitting next to me. I had a Lakers fan sitting by me and he was pointing and yelling in our faces. Then a Warriors fan was stomping on the floor and cursing for half the game. There have plenty of days when I can see me walking out of the arena in handcuffs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan, that pic happened during the Kiss Cam right?


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh:
> *
> The dance cam is always funny too.* Especially when it gets down to about 2 people competing, they go all out. Too funny. People yelling for the shirts the mascot shoots out the cannon. It's like they're at a Mardi Gras parade or something. I don't think I've ever NOT enjoyed myself at a Hornets game. I don't like when they lose of course.


Someone let a boob loose on the dance cam this year. The Hornets keep you excited the entire time during the game. I'm really loving the Used To Bee's, they were dancing to Jubilee the last game they performed. The arena erupted with laughter.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> The only thing I hate is the parking. It cost $15 and if you times that by 41 games that's another season ticket, maybe not in my section. But it's still a lot of money. So I park under the bridge and walk to the arena and when it's cold that can be aggravating. Plus the fact that I like to wear heels.
> 
> If I can name another thing I don't like is when fans of another team are sitting next to me. I had a Lakers fan sitting by me and he was pointing and yelling in our faces. Then a Warriors fan was stomping on the floor and cursing for half the game. *There have plenty of days when I can see me walking out of the arena in handcuffs*.


:lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Someone let a boob loose on the dance cam this year. The Hornets keep you excited the entire time during the game. I'm really loving the Used To Bee's, they were dancing to Jubilee the last game they performed. The arena erupted with laughter.


I think if I told my mom about the Used To Bee's, she'd want to be one.


----------



## CPIII

eh.. seems kind of like a cirus.. i hate the tshirt cannons and shi-. Like its some kids birthday party or something..just one big party. giving away prizes.. and making the game a joke. 

"Making the game a joke" is probably what I hate about most professional atmospheres.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan, that pic happened during the Kiss Cam right?


Yep. They were both sitting on the scorer's table while they were trying to fix the basket Hugo broke. This happened too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F7Pw6r59is


----------



## CPIII

Hugo seems to ruin everything.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CPIII said:


> eh.. seems kind of like a cirus.. i hate the tshirt cannons and shi-. Like its some kids birthday party or something..just one big party. giving away prizes.. and making the game a joke.
> 
> "Making the game a joke" is probably what I hate about most professional atmospheres.


Nah, it's fun. You should go to a game and see for yourself. People are there for entertainment purposes. I think people would rather things going on during timeouts and halftimes rather than sitting and watching the players in their huddles or sitting down twiddling their thumbs looking at each other. You can stay home for that. :sarcasm:


----------



## girllovesthegame

CPIII said:


> Hugo seems to ruin everything.


The kids love him.


----------



## CPIII

girllovesthegame said:


> Nah, it's fun. You should go to a game and see for yourself. People are there for entertainment purposes. I think people would rather things going on during timeouts and halftimes rather than sitting and watching the players in their huddles or sitting down twiddling their thumbs looking at each other. You can stay home for that. :sarcasm:


Yeah I guess. 

And about Hugo.. the only thing i keep thinking of when i think of him.. is the playoff game disaster, with all that fire extinguisher debris .


----------



## bee-fan

CPIII said:


> Yeah I guess.
> 
> And about Hugo.. the only thing i keep thinking of when i think of him.. is the playoff game disaster, with all that fire extinguisher debris .


That wasn't Hugo fault, the fire dept panicked and ran over there with the fire extinguisher. They act like they didn't know what it would do to the court.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CPIII said:


> Yeah I guess.
> 
> And about Hugo.. the only thing i keep thinking of when i think of him.. is the playoff game disaster, with all that fire extinguisher debris .


Yeah that's pretty much the only thing most people remember about him. That had never happened before that time. Most people don't get to see Hugo often so that was pretty much most people's "first impression" of him. And as they say, first impressions make lasting impressions.


----------



## CPIII

I know it wasn't his fault, but I just associate Hugo to that incident now.

Yeah.. they really flipped out.. mostly because they were embarrassed. the fire was controlled. But yeah.. oh well.. SPurs beat us..


The Curse of Hugo continues.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul a game time decision against Boston.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/1234333455269230.xml&coll=1


----------



## CPIII

Hornets useless without a *100%* healthy CP3.


----------



## Diable

It was the start of the 4th when the starters were on the bench that killed them.Paul looked okay except that his shot was rusty and noone was hitting the open shots when he hit them...Peja and West both went 3-12 so it's a wonder they were still in the game until the bench stunk it up to start the 4th

I was watching this game online while the duke carolina game was on...I saw Peja with ice on his shoulder,but never heard what that was about.I guess he's got close to a week to rest it either way


----------



## CPIII

Peja is one of the most consistent, inconsistent players I've ever seen.


----------



## girllovesthegame

ARRGGH!! I forgot all about the Duke/NC game. I wanted to catch some of that. Peja kind of hurt his shoulder a little bit. Put a heating pad on it and returned. He could use the rest during this All-Star break. I couldn't figure out if someone hit his shoulder or what.


----------



## CPIII

Needs to stop smoking 10 packs a day.


----------



## girllovesthegame

^^ What are you talking about? Bring some substance to your posts please.


----------



## Diable

VLade Divac is the serbian whom you're mistaking Peja for...He and CP would have killed together,but CP was a kid when he was good.


----------



## CPIII

I'm pretty sure I heard somewhere that Peja smokes like a mad man off the court. 

So I was posting, saying how that is why he's losing his touch. He's dieing.. dieing.


----------



## Diable

Mrs Peja is the one who smokes


----------



## CPIII

God almighty. 

The power of fame and money.

Unless I'm stereotyping, and they just truly love each other...


----------



## girllovesthegame

When people start to talk about hot NBA wives, Peja's wife is usually one of the first ones mentioned and that picture that Diable posted is usually the one shown. I didn't know Peja and his wife were expecting their 3rd child. Congrats!

http://www.blic.rs/culture.php?id=3212

She is a beautiful Greek model.










All the photos on this page are of Peja's wife.


----------



## CPIII

Yeah, i googled Peja and her, and I guess shes like top 3 nba wives or something.

That picture that was posted first of her was her best.. I dont find her attractive anymore.. gg peja


----------



## girllovesthegame

CPIII said:


> Yeah, i googled Peja and her, and I guess shes like top 3 nba wives or something.
> 
> That picture that was posted first of her was her best.. *I dont find her attractive anymore*.. gg peja


Yeah, your attention span does seem to be a little short. :laugh: You've already moved onto the SI NBA cheerleaders.


----------



## CPIII

haha i know, no one compares to Kayla Oberg. 

But really, if they're on their 3rd kid, something must be going right. Good for them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I guess I'll make another game thread one day but for now I'll put this here. CP put on a show tonight against the Magic. I guess the bitter taste was still in his mouth after what happened on Christmas Day.


----------



## CPIII

Point proven again.. Without cp3 hornets are poor. Tho they played w heart.


----------

